# Andre Ward: Have You Seen Me?



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Andre Ward has gone from the threshold of becoming America's next boxing superstar to being removed from the rankings - if not boxing fan's consciousness - altogether.

Meanwhile Carl Froch (the man Ward dominated to win the Super Six) has taken risks, reestablished himself and built his brand to command 8-figure paydays in front of 50K+ fans in his own backyard.

How could this happen?! I break it all down here...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Uh oh meme thread ahead. Hold on folks this can get ugly.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Good video. He makes a lot of good points. I know a lot of us Ward fans are just waiting, and waiting, for him to make a move. We can see it wasn't all legal battle that kept him out (There was an injury in there too). But he's not making the best business decisions. Winky Wright school of business is more what he's enrolled in right now.

Ward and Dirrell both need opponents, maybe they should finally resume their once anticipated fight.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Quality video mate, you make excellent points. Ward needs to fight or he will be forgotten. I like him but my interest has faded a lot already.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great stuff. 

2011. The Super Six ended in 2011. Time flies and it takes a second to digest the fact that Andre hasn't really been relevant in three years. 

Props to Froch for the way he's handled his career. He takes risks, fans love him. He's one of the few men in the sport who can take a loss and not lose anything off his brand, fan base, etc. 

And Froch/Kessler 1 doesn't get enough love, IMO. It was like a pot of water on the stove, progressively getting hotter and hotter until it boiled over. From round 6 on those two were just slugging it out. Best fight of the tourney.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the love guys. I really like Ward, and America could use more boxing stars (especially ones who are good guys outside the ring). But he can't blame all of his inactivity on injuries and the promoter. It's clear to me that most of Andre's missed opportunities are due to his stubbornness and unwillingness to take risks.



RDJ said:


> I like him but my interest has faded a lot already.


I feel this is how most boxing fans feel about him right now.

@Mal I agree about Ward-Dirrell, that'd be a great fight later next year (maybe after a tuneup for each guy first). The winner sets himself up for a big fight against one of the more popular names.

@JeffJoiner hell yeah Kessler-Froch 1 was easily the best fight of the tourney. I always knew they'd rematch. Hell, I wouldn't rule out a rubber match at some point.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Black fighter being accused of not taking risks.shocking


Here is Froch's opponents list since beating Bute


Yusef Mack
Severly faded Mikkel Kessler
Groves x 2

Consequently Froch has refused.a.rematch with Ward and is angling for a match with Chavez jr whose lone win is Brian Vera.at SMW


What a murderous row of opposition

*puke*


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Black fighter being accused of not taking risks.shocking
> 
> Here is Froch's opponents list since beating Bute
> 
> ...


Ward isn't black, he's mixed (his mother was black). And he doesn't market himself as a black fighter, he markets himself as a Christian fighter. Why take this toward race, when that has NOTHING to do with it? Nowhere in my 9 minute video did I bring up race/ethnicity.

Terrance Crawford (my top FOTY candidate right now) is a black American fighter who takes risks (took two BIG ones this year and it paid off tremendously). Bernard Hopkins is a black American fighter taking a giant risk in about a week.

Damn. Why does race have to be the first place some people jump to, when there are so many other key factors involved?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Black fighter being accused of not taking risks.shocking
> 
> Here is Froch's opponents list since beating Bute
> 
> ...


You're not even black you fuckin spastic.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Montero said:


> Ward isn't black, he's mixed (his mother was black). And he doesn't market himself as a black fighter, he markets himself as a Christian fighter. Why take this toward race, when that has NOTHING to do with it? Nowhere in my 9 minute video did I bring up race/ethnicity.
> 
> Terrance Crawford (my top FOTY candidate right now) is a black American fighter who takes risks (took two BIG ones this year and it paid off tremendously). Bernard Hopkins is a black American fighter taking a giant risk in about a week.
> 
> Damn. Why does race have to be the first place some people jump to, when there are so many other key factors involved?


Blah blah

Tell me which of Frochs opponents was a risk to you and why


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Blah blah
> 
> Tell me which of Frochs opponents was a risk to you and why


Can't you stay on the damn topics? Are you simply incapable of countering any of the points that Montero made w/o just acting a fool, or bringing race into a proper discussion? Why do you always have to conduct yourself like an immature know-nothing? And you expect him to answer you when you don't even bother to show the courtesy yourself? :huh


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Can't you stay on the damn topics? Are you simply incapable of countering any of the points that Montero made w/o just acting a fool, or bringing race into a proper discussion? Why do you always have to conduct yourself like an immature know-nothing? And you expect him to answer you when you don't even bother to show the courtesy yourself? :huh


Talking to montero whh he thinks kessler, groves and.chavez jr are risks, thank you


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Talking to montero whh he thinks kessler, groves and.chavez jr are risks, thank you


And yet you are still uncapable of giving a proper response to counter anything he said. Montero at least provided examples along with his reasoning. All you do is say what you think, and then insult people.

Out of curiosity, how old are you anyway? If I had to guess based on the manner in which you post, 18 at the oldest? And you're a white man who pretends to be black, according to what many have said. I don't know why i try, but maybe I'll learn my lesson not to give you the time of day. Until then, lets keep it cool. Thanks MW.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Monteeero


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Monteeero


Get rid of the sig, people might accidentally believe you're intelligent


----------



## DavidUK (Jun 10, 2013)

Ward will never be considered a great fighter because he has never travelled to defend his title. 
Furthermore, Ward would swap his resume with Carl Froch's bank balance every day of the week.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

DavidUK said:


> Furthermore, Ward would swap his resume with Carl Froch's bank balance every day of the week.


And his wife.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

You could have been a hardcore boxing fan for two or three years and never have heard of Andre Ward


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Black fighter being accused of not taking risks.shocking
> 
> Here is Froch's opponents list since beating Bute
> 
> ...


You are more white than a fucking vanilla sundae! Listen, you thick cunt, if a boxer doesn't fight, then he is no longer a boxer, he won't have any boxing fans any more atsch


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

@Montero, great feature, mate. I like your stuff.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You are more white than a fucking vanilla sundae! Listen, you thick cunt, if a boxer doesn't fight, then he is no longer a boxer, he won't have any boxing fans any more atsch


Shut up fat ugly old man

Wheres montero, anyone seen him? I wanna know how fighting Saint George and fat Chavez is risk taking


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Good break down, Ive just realised how much money Froch has made :deal Hes had a great career especially how it started on C5, the Super Six was the best thing that ever happened to him...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shut up fat ugly old man
> 
> Wheres montero, anyone seen him? I wanna know how fighting Saint George and fat Chavez is risk taking


I take offence to you calling me old :bart


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Squire said:


> You could have been a hardcore boxing fan for two or three years and never have heard of Andre Ward


Being unable to discuss a top 5 p4p guy you are NOT a hard-core fan.

What a stupid statement.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Being unable to discuss a top 5 p4p guy you are NOT a hard-core fan.
> 
> What a stupid statement.


P4P, he is in the number one spot of for not being relevant.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

nvs said:


> P4P, he is in the number one spot of for not being relevant.


He is slipping into obscurity, but he is still definitely one of the best boxers alive today. To say that someone could be a hardcore fan and not know who he is shows the pitiful excuse we may have among us for "hardcore fans"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Montero said:


> Ward isn't black, he's mixed (his mother was black). And he doesn't market himself as a black fighter, he markets himself as a Christian fighter. Why take this toward race, when that has NOTHING to do with it? Nowhere in my 9 minute video did I bring up race/ethnicity.
> 
> Terrance Crawford (my top FOTY candidate right now) is a black American fighter who takes risks (took two BIG ones this year and it paid off tremendously). Bernard Hopkins is a black American fighter taking a giant risk in about a week.
> 
> Damn. Why does race have to be the first place some people jump to, when there are so many other key factors involved?


Ward is as black as the first black president or Fredrick Douglas


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Black fighter being accused of not taking risks.shocking
> 
> Here is Froch's opponents list since beating Bute
> 
> ...


jesus christ shut up


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Blah blah
> 
> Tell me which of Frochs opponents was a risk to you and why


Taylor, first defence of his title against a guy who was favoured in the opponents country.
Dirrell, first guy to fight him at world level, put title on the line against a guy who was unknown with no fanbase and stylistically wrong for him.
Bute, after losing his biggest fight to date, pretty much one sidedly, he fought an undefeated fighter who was heavily favoured to beat him.
Groves, after losing upwards of 7 out of 8 rounds, being knocked down heavily and hurt badly on numerous occassions and won via a very suspect stoppage he gave him a rematch which saw a very 50/50 split on opinion maybes even going Groves way.

He was the underdog v Taylor, Kessler, Abraham, Ward and Bute all who were favoured to beat him.
Pascal, Dirrell and Groves II were all seen as 50/50 fights.

So yeah he has took risks.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Andre Ward needs to get a fight lined up pronto. I mean let's face it he's not getting any younger is he.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice vid Montero. :good
This is globally how most boxfans (minus Michigan Warrior, but he doesn't even know what the term dropped means) see the whole situation with Ward. There are other factors but this is a pretty clear representation of what's happening.
Thing is, Ward himself doesn't seem to notice what's right in front of him, or he simply doesn't want to acknowledge it.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Andre Ward needs to get a fight lined up pronto. I mean let's face it he's not getting any younger is he.


yeah, more fighters seem to have that problem. There's a whole thread on it :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> jesus christ shut up


Im like Floyd Mayweather, beat me then shut me up

Come on pussy, explain to me how fighting a ghost of Kessler and Groves twice and most likely Chavez Jr is "risk taking"

Lmao WB's mad I ruined their shit thread.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Im like Floyd Mayweather, beat me then shut me up
> 
> Come on pussy, explain to me how fighting a ghost of Kessler and Groves twice and most likely Chavez Jr is "risk taking"
> 
> Lmao WB's mad I ruined their shit thread.


Not saying you're right or wrong. I could care less about froch. But fuck off with the racial shit. Has nothing to do with it


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Taylor, first defence of his title against a guy who was favoured in the opponents country.


Thats a risk.



> Dirrell, first guy to fight him at world level, put title on the line against a guy who was unknown with no fanbase and stylistically wrong for him.


False. Most you british dumbasses had Froch walking away with an EZ KO victory. Dirrell and Ward were viewed as too green and likely going to be beat up and ousted from the tourney with many of you dumb brits (and dumb Americans you know what kind) sharing a similar sentiment

Dirrell went in the ring and beat Froch, got robbed as we all know and the rest is history. Froch wont even try to avenge his gift decision. 


> Bute, after losing his biggest fight to date, pretty much one sidedly, he fought an undefeated fighter who was heavily favoured to beat him.


I sincerely doubt Bute was "Heavily favored". But yes it was a risk. A risk Froch had to take after being schooled by a one handed Ward.



> Groves, after losing upwards of 7 out of 8 rounds, being knocked down heavily and hurt badly on numerous occassions and won via a very suspect stoppage he gave him a rematch which saw a very 50/50 split on opinion maybes even going Groves way.


Froch miscalculated taking on a young novice who's only notable victory was over Degale where he might have got a gift and a shot to pieces, Glen Johnson. Froch got his ass kicked by a rank amateur and embarrassed in the first fight, and nearly didnt take a rematch until he was pressured into it by the public.

Risk level - 0

Frochies last four fights

Yusef Mack - LOL
Ghost of Kessler - Please
X2Novice Groves - Yeah Ok

Upcoming - Chavez Jr at 168

Yawn.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Montero said:


> Andre Ward has gone from the threshold of becoming America's next boxing superstar to being removed from the rankings - if not boxing fan's consciousness - altogether.
> 
> Meanwhile Carl Froch (the man Ward dominated to win the Super Six) has taken risks, reestablished himself and built his brand to command 8-figure paydays in front of 50K+ fans in his own backyard.
> 
> How could this happen?! I break it all down here...


That is a fantastically put together piece and really shows the opportunity costs that Ward has inflicted on himself.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Im like Floyd Mayweather, beat me then shut me up
> 
> Come on pussy, explain to me how fighting a ghost of Kessler and Groves twice and most likely Chavez Jr is "risk taking"
> 
> Lmao WB's mad I ruined their shit thread.


In case you didn't realise, George Groves has a "Hello Kitty" tattoo on his left arm.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice video Mike.One of your best IMO.

Love how Froch is copping shit(well,not really,but you know what I mean) for calling out Chavez and refusing a fight with Ward when Ward called out Chavez for a year and hasn't made an offer to Froch (The #1 should be the guy calling the shots,no?)

I'm all for helping find Andre.It's a loss to the sport.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Not saying you're right or wrong. I could care less about froch. *But fuck off with the racial shit. Has nothing to do with it*


Yeah that shit is fucking tiring. Got old real quick.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hope he returns asap, he's a future ATG imo. There's some very interesting fights for him on the horizon if he can get back in the right. Andre Dirrell in the battle for relevance?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Can anybody justify why Michigan Warrior is still on this forum? WOAT troll


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats a risk.
> 
> False. Most you british dumbasses had Froch walking away with an EZ KO victory. Dirrell and Ward were viewed as too green and likely going to be beat up and ousted from the tourney with many of you dumb brits (and dumb Americans you know what kind) sharing a similar sentiment
> 
> ...


A lot of people were picking Dirrell to win, it was near 50/50 on polls over the other place I believe. Casuals might not have favoured Dirrell but they know nothing so that doesn't really matter. I can't be arsed to rake around the net but heres one preview that has it close and has the odds only a slight favourite to Froch: http://www.bettingpro.com/category/boxing/carl-froch-v-andre-dirrell-tips-200910150031/

Remember Froch had just struggled past Taylor at the time and wasn't getting a lot of praise, that didn't really come en mass until the Abraham fight.

As for Groves, it was a huge risk, lose that fight and his career was over, he lost near every round of the first and most had Groves up when the Ko came int he second. As you said they didn't even want it but the money for it was too good to turn down so whilst the reward outplayed the risk it still doesn't mean the fight wasn't a risky one for him.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

:rofl Love how @MichiganWarrior is so butthurt about this

He's playing it off as trolling, but the fact he has to respond to every perceived 'negative' post or thread about Ward shows how he's a) Extremely bothered b) lacking anything better to do c) both.

I kinda get it, it must suck to see a great fighter and someone you're a fan of ruin their own career by just sitting on their arse and doing nothing, but sometimes you just gotta take it on the chin, move on and salvage a little dignity. The funny thing is he' sounds just a bitter as his boy Dre - criticising fighters who are out there making things happen while he's at home doing jack shit.

*Andre Ward on himself vs JCC Jr*

_""That's the fight that fans want to see. I don't necessarily think they want to see him and [Sergio] Martinez again. It was a great 12th round but it's pretty much going to be the same fight. [Chavez is] busting out of 160, he's coming to 168. If he comes to 168 then I think we should see each other. I think that's a mega, mega fight the fans will want to see. ... I'm going to tell you this: Chavez Jr is not an easy fight. A lot of people say [it's easy] but that's not an easy fight. He's a big kid, he's a strong kid and he can punch."_

*Andre Ward on Froch vs JCC Jr*

_Right now Froch is behind the scenes trying to get what he perceives to be the weak link, which is Chavez Jr. But I can't blame him. Froch is 36-years-old or 37 or whatever he is, he's trying to cash out. He doesn't want a real challenge like [George] Groves_

Cool.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

This is Carl Froch.









....And this is @MichiganWarrior









You can see why the person in photo 2 would be so butthurt about the person in photo 1.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Michigan warriors but hurt love for ward is sickening. .I think they may be fucking each other.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thats a risk.
> 
> False. Most you british dumbasses had Froch walking away with an EZ KO victory. Dirrell and Ward were viewed as too green and likely going to be beat up and ousted from the tourney with many of you dumb brits (and dumb Americans you know what kind) sharing a similar sentiment
> 
> ...


So he got his ass kicked and embarrassed in the first fight....your words....but the risk in a rematch with groves was 0?


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Black fighter being accused of not taking risks.shocking
> 
> Here is Froch's opponents list since beating Bute
> 
> ...


and what the fuck has ward done since the froch fight?

beat Chad Dawson who killed himself to make super middle
grapple with Rodriquez for 12 rounds to win a boring ud

stuff of legends that :cheers


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> :rofl Love how @MichiganWarrior is so butthurt about this
> 
> He's playing it off as trolling, but the fact he has to respond to every perceived 'negative' post or thread about Ward shows how he's a) Extremely bothered b) lacking anything better to do c) both.
> 
> ...


You know those quotes won't be addressed Shaun.Why let the truth get in the way of a good story?


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @*Montero*, great feature, mate. I like your stuff.


Thank you so much @*DBerry* .



NoMas said:


> Good break down, Ive just realised how much money Froch has made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Heâ€™s one of those guys that got 100% out of his full potential. At this point I think he falls short of the Hall of Fame (still needs a couple more big wins to rate that), but heâ€™s carved out a great career for himself and made ten$ of million$ in the process.



Robney said:


> Nice vid Montero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you @*Robney* , and I completely agree. There are several factors at play here but ultimately itâ€™s Ward who has made these choices and ruined 3 years of his prime.



KERRIGAN said:


> That is a fantastically put together piece and really shows the opportunity costs that Ward has inflicted on himself.


Thank you @*KERRIGAN* , thatâ€™s all I was really trying to show in this video. Itâ€™s a shame that others seem determined to take it to a different place.



PityTheFool said:


> Nice video Mike.One of your best IMO.
> 
> Love how Froch is copping shit(well,not really,but you know what I mean) for calling out Chavez and refusing a fight with Ward when Ward called out Chavez for a year and hasn't made an offer to Froch (The #1 should be the guy calling the shots,no?)
> 
> I'm all for helping find Andre.It's a loss to the sport.


Appreciate that @*PityTheFool* . Youâ€™re spot on with the Ward-Chavez_Froch situation too. #FindAndre



ImElvis666 said:


> Hope he returns asap, he's a future ATG imo. There's some very interesting fights for him on the horizon if he can get back in the right. Andre Dirrell in the battle for relevance?


This! :deal

Ward has the potential to be GREAT, but heâ€™s ruining it. Iâ€™d love to see him return and face Dirrell, move up to LHW and fight the Alien-Krusher winner, Adonis Stevenson and/or Jean Pascal in Montreal. Down the line he could face Golovkin and/or Andrade should they continue winning. There are so many fights out there for Andre RIGHT NOW if he were just willing to make some compromises.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Good video @Montero


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Montero said:


> Absolutely. Heâ€™s one of those guys that got 100% out of his full potential. At this point I think he falls short of the Hall of Fame (still needs a couple more big wins to rate that), but heâ€™s carved out a great career for himself and made ten$ of million$ in the process.


Agreed he really has, years back before the super six and even during it, I'll admit I was writitng him off as world class, its crazy how well hes done in the later part of his career... But it also helps he can take a killer shot on the chin and land one to :deal

Fighters with nothing to lose, who are underdogs their whole career arnt scared to lose, and therefore tend to take on anyone... Fighters like Ward or who come out of the Olympic set up with massive hype are scared to lose...


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

nvs said:


> Good video @*Montero*


Thanks @nvs



NoMas said:


> Agreed he really has, years back before the super six and even during it, I'll admit I was writitng him off as world class, its crazy how well hes done in the later part of his career... But it also helps he can take a killer shot on the chin and land one to


I admit I did the same thing, as did many in the boxing community. Itâ€™s amazing how well heâ€™s done for himself since that time.



NoMas said:


> Fighters with nothing to lose, who are underdogs their whole career arnt scared to lose, and therefore tend to take on anyone... Fighters like Ward or who come out of the Olympic set up with massive hype are scared to lose...


This is so true. Some guys join the pro ranks with the golden road paved for them; others have to work their way up in the old school fashion.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> A lot of people were picking Dirrell to win, it was near 50/50 on polls over the other place I believe.


Nope. Maybe me and a few others picked Dirrell. Ward vs Kessler was lopsided as well. Here's the thread from ESB

www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=185885

My alias at the time was Danny Rand

www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=182966

As you can see in this thread most posters are picking Froch by stoppage

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=163527&page=3

As you can see in the post thread the vast majority of posters had Dirrell winning, contrary to Froch *** fans saying it "could have gone either way"

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=177052


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Agreed he really has, years back before the super six and even during it, I'll admit I was writitng him off as world class, its crazy how well hes done in the later part of his career... But it also helps he can take a killer shot on the chin and land one to :deal
> 
> Fighters with nothing to lose, who are underdogs their whole career arnt scared to lose, and therefore tend to take on anyone... Fighters like Ward or who come out of the Olympic set up with massive hype are scared to lose...


Shit post. Ward and Froch's resume are virtually identical. You know except the fact Ward doesnt lose or get dropped by the likes of George Groves.

Think before you post.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> :rofl Love how @MichiganWarrior is so butthurt about this
> 
> He's playing it off as trolling, but the fact he has to respond to every perceived 'negative' post or thread about Ward shows how he's a) Extremely bothered b) lacking anything better to do c) both.


I deathly serious about the epidemic of ducking of Slick Black fighters

I cant name a fighter in boxing history who wouldnt rematch to avenge a defeat. I mean you have Marquez, but Marquez lost worse than Froch and at a stylistic and size disadvantage.

If you look at actual punches landed and the fact Hatton was KO'd, he also lost worse than Froch vs Mayweather

Yet Hatton wouldve rematched Floyd in his living room with me, pimp c, and tliang as judges.

Honestly it wouldve been better for you Brits if George Groves had ended Froch. I mean I know he's your only guy and you have to ride or die with him, but atleast pick someone with a little bit of skill and drive to be great. Everyone but @PityTheFool was ready to bail on Froch when he was getting slapped around the ring by fucking Groves.

Kessler "I want a trilogy with Froch and a rematch with Ward"

Groves "I want a trilogy with Froch"

Dirrell "I'll rematch Froch in England where I got robbed"

Ward "I'll fight in Europe, make an offer"

Froch "I want Chavez Jr"

WB's "Froch is such a risk taker!"

LOL ridiculous.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The Best Super Middleweight in the World


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I deathly serious about the epidemic of ducking of Slick Black fighters
> 
> I cant name a fighter in boxing history who wouldnt rematch to avenge a defeat. I mean you have Marquez, but Marquez lost worse than Froch and at a stylistic and size disadvantage.
> 
> ...


bullshit, show me where he said this....when he was in England for froch v groves he said and im paraphrasing ''he has to fight me in the usa, usa is the home of boxing''

....to which i was shouting at my screen ''no fucker fights in oakland ya dumb cunt''

americans have this entitlement belief because 50 years ago (because of the mafia and other reasons) all the title fights were in the usa...that time has long gone...yet american fighters cling to it. the heavyweight title has been european for 15 years, the smw title before Ward has always been european....people dont go to fight in the usa, its shit, with crap atmosphere, they fight in vegas or madison square garden for historic reasons...no cunt wants to fight at the staples centre, atlantic city or joakland....froch is earning 10X what ward does staying in England.

ward had the chance on live tv to say yeah ill fight froch over here...instead he made out he wanted a rematch...but only in the USA.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The Best Super Middleweight in the World


:rofl shall i stick a gif of Ward getting dropped by boon up, at least froch has only been dropped by live bodies, not bums unlike ward.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Fighters like Ward or who come out of the Olympic set up with massive hype are scared to lose...


Lomachenko? Rigondeaux? Beterbiev etc.?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I deathly serious about the epidemic of ducking of Slick Black fighters
> 
> I cant name a fighter in boxing history who wouldnt rematch to avenge a defeat. I mean you have Marquez, but Marquez lost worse than Froch and at a stylistic and size disadvantage.
> 
> ...


Up your game son. This shit is weak.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shit post. Ward and Froch's resume are virtually identical. You know except the fact Ward doesnt lose or get dropped by the likes of George Groves.
> 
> Think before you post.


First off, fck you and I'll type what I want, now thats out the way...

Thats not my point... The fact Froch wants to fight everyone possible, travel and be in big fights... and Ward hasn't... You have only got to look at this video to see that... Ward could of had alot more fights, bigger fights but hasn't...

Ward is a much better fighter than Froch, but is still behind him in terms of being in BIG fights, achieving his potential and even rankings now... Froch has taken risks to better himself, Ward hasnt...

Edit: I see your biased towards Ward, now I understand your post...



Dealt_with said:


> Lomachenko? Rigondeaux? Beterbiev etc.?


Agreed Loma especially, they are exceptions but Rigo is being blackballed if anything, he definitely hasnt got a machine behind him because he struggles to get fights, hes not young either... Its too early to say that about Beterbiev...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope. Maybe me and a few others picked Dirrell. Ward vs Kessler was lopsided as well. Here's the thread from ESB
> 
> www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=185885
> 
> ...


Dunno what Ward v Kessler has anything to do with Froch taking risks. The Dirrell thread only has about ten people picking, hardly a full indication of the fight.


----------

